# Taurus M380 Users Here Abouts?



## Rhetorician (Dec 17, 2014)

Taurus m380 Users Here Abouts?

Does anyone own, use, or carry the M380?

I would be interested in your likes and dislikes of it? I would consider one to own?

Please advise. :mrgreen:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The only thing I have seen/heard about that revolver, is an article I read a few months ago. I have not even seen any in any of the gun stores around me. The reviewer in the magazines gave it a favorable review, but there was one thing about it he did not like...sorry, don't remember what it was.


----------

